# New baby betta



## EvilCandy (Jul 5, 2012)

This is my new betta, I've named it Bob until I know for sure the gender. I got him from Petco 3 days ago. He seems pretty happy and VERY smart!

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what kind of betta this is, how old (I'd guess 2-3 months), and the gender. It might be too early to tell, but I figure some of you might have a better eye than I do. I keep trying to compare photos of adult bettas and it looks like this little one could be anything! :-D


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd guess its a female, due to the fin on its bottom(forget what its called). But its a tad too young to tell for sure, though more pictures might help 

Also, I think its a VT, but it could surprise you to become a DeT or HM. Needs to grow out for that too 

~Frost


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

I feel like it's a female too.


----------



## EvilCandy (Jul 5, 2012)

Here's one I took just this morning. This little baby swims around too quickly for my digital camera, so I had to take several shots to get one as clear as this. I hope this helps. I might just wait another week or two and post more once s/he's grown a bit more. Although, I don't know if it's just wishful thinking or reality, but this baby looks bigger than it did when I got it a few days ago.


----------



## Qw3rTy (Jul 4, 2012)

i think its a vieltail female.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

HE LOOKS LIKE CHARLOTTE o.o she is a baby betta too, but has a noticeable eggspot, and her fins aren't growing very long 
he's adorable too


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

<<pic of charlotte


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

No idea but he or she is sure adorable .


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How cute and tiny! I love baby bettas.


----------



## EvilCandy (Jul 5, 2012)

Your Charlotte is super cute! These babies are just so precious! I can't wait to see them grown up to their full potential! ^-^


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Charlotte is the size of a normal sized betta, without fins. am happy i chosed her though  and thanks
me too :3 she is to big for micro pellets so she moved on to small adult pellets


----------

